# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Kulti i gjarprit tek ilirët

## mesia4ever

A ka dikush informacion per kultin e gjarperit ne Ilirine pagane? Cfare permbante kjo fe, cilat ishin ritualet, kuptimi etj. 

Pershendetje

----------


## andirago

Kadmit dhe Harmonisë në pleqëri u lindi djalë-gjarpër, ia vunë emrin Ilir.

Iliri lindi 6 djem e 6 vajza, nga të cilët kanë prejardhje 12 fise ilire.

Bolla e shtëpisë, që nuk prekej kurrë me dorë, këto në pika të shkurtëra.

----------


## YlliRiaN

Kulti i Gjarperit eshte mjaft i shprehur edhe sot tek shqiptaret
Shume shpeshe kemi degjuar se nuk bene ta mbytesh gajrperin e shtepise pasi ende ekziston nje lloj botekuptimi se cdo shtepi ka nje gjarper si pararoje ndaj te kqijave dhe nese vie deri tek mbytja e ketij gjarperi ajo shtepi do merr tatpjeten dhe do pesoje shume ligesi

Kjo tradite eshte e shprehur mjafte ne Kosoven Juge-lindore perkatesisht ne regjionin e *Anamoraves*(Gjilanit)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ka nji tregim te kapllan resulit per nji gjarper qe rrinte ne qypin e turshive dhe prej tij u sherua nji djale i vogel i smure i shtepise.

kaq mbaj mend, se ka shume vjet qe e kam lexuar te marre hua nga nji shok i klases, pasi ishte dhe liber i ndaluar ate kohe.

----------


## paridi26

ne na kan mesuar qe nuk vritet gjarperi i shtepi,bolla pra ,se ushqehet me mi ,dhe nuk eshte e rrezkshme.

----------


## paridi26

> ka nji tregim te kapllan resulit per nji gjarper qe rrinte ne qypin e turshive dhe prej tij u sherua nji djale i vogel i smure i shtepise.
> 
> kaq mbaj mend, se ka shume vjet qe e kam lexuar te marre hua nga nji shok i klases, pasi ishte dhe liber i ndaluar ate kohe.


nese e merr nje gjarper helmues ,dhe e fut ne ndonje ene me qumesht ,e len te ngordhe aty brenda,nga helmii tij qumeshti formon si nje dhoj kremi,dhe eshte ilaçi me i mire per majasillin,e duarve.nuk e mbaj mend çfare gjarperi eshte.

----------


## andirago

Me myt gjarpnin, tu pizaten  edhe ma shum.

----------


## mendimi

> Me myt gjarpnin, tu pizaten  edhe ma shum.


Interesant kjo me doket qe eshte e vertete. Nje i aferm imi e ka pas mbyt nje gjarper dhe kah shkonte i dilnin perpara.

Si munde te dijne gjarperinjte tjere cili e ka mbyt. Kur as nuk kan qene aty afer.

----------


## andirago

E di edhe njo tjeter qe ka myt gjarpij shum diku përmi dhet gjarpij edhe ka pa andrra te kqija per 3 jav rresht.

----------


## andirago

Gjarpni asht totemi i ilireve. Stërgjyshi i krejt ilirëve qi e ka pasun emnin Ilir, a lé si gjarpen.

Edhe kanga popullore kallxon per ni plak e ni plakë (Kadmi e Harmonia), që në pleqni luten me iu lé ni thmi, edhe gjarpen me kan e din per faleminer.

Edhe iu lind ni gjarpen po aj kur rritet lyp nuse, edhe baba ja zen nusen e mretit.

Edhe kur hike nusja ne dhom, kjo qe hiqke ni kmish e gjarpni e hiqke ni lkur, derisa i hjeku nan lkura ateherna u ba djal i hjeshum, e me ferk i veshke apet lkurat e u bajkle gjarpen.

Ni nat nana ja merr lkurat e ja djeg, edhe gjarpni des, po kjo gruja shtatzan, e len ni djal e prej tij krijohet Katuni Gjarpnit, e ku e kan prejardhjen krejt ilirët.

----------


## andirago

Mos me pa gjarpnin syni i njerit per 12 vjet rresht ai bahet kulsheder, e kulshedra asht e madhe 30 metra.

Për çata bolla mshefet naper bira të holla naper gur tmdhaj, e kur rritet bahet kulsheder ateherna e ka shtir me dal prej bira veç tuj u grrith naper thepat e gurve qelet n gjak, e del e pergjakne.

----------


## andirago

E mos mi nguc gjarpijt as mos me ju tut gjarpive, munesh me flejt mi trupat e tyne edhe kurr nuk të hajn as në zhegun ma të madh.

----------


## andirago

Ata që duan referenca:

Mark Tirta - Mitologjia ndër Shqiptarë
Robert Elsie - Mitologjia shqiptare
Aleksandër Stipçeviq - Ilirët

Aty keni mjaft materiale për kultin e gjarpërit. E mos hyni në forum me lshu *plera* që ju gabimisht e lexoni *perla*.

----------


## andirago

> Plehra hedh ti ...Une thjesht citova kadarene.


Kadare është shkrimtar, kaq.

Kur flasim për mitologji dhe histori, duhet t'i thërrasim në ndihmë mitologët dhe historianët.

Dhe këtë ndihmë kërkoje ti që nuk dike gjë, se për mua shkrimet e mitologëve janë gjëra që i kam mësuar nga gjyshja.

Referencat t'i dhashë, Bëj ça duash.

----------


## javan

> Kadare është shkrimtar, kaq.
> 
> Kur flasim për mitologji dhe histori, duhet t'i thërrasim në ndihmë mitologët dhe historianët.
> 
> Dhe këtë ndihmë kërkoje ti që nuk dike gjë, se për mua shkrimet e mitologëve janë gjëra që i kam mësuar nga gjyshja.
> 
> Referencat t'i dhashë, Bëj ça duash.


Perralla qe solle per gjarperin me shume lekure, ekziton ne nje botim te perralave shqiptare ne anglisht ne vitet 1930. Pra konfirmoj.

----------


## Marduk

> Mos hidh plera ktu.
> 
> Kush të ka faj që s'njef kulturën e kombit tënd?
> 
> Serb vje nga Sherbetor.
> 
> Edhe kjo Shqiponja jonë, ka mjaft elemente të Gjarpërit.



Eshte e vertet kete qe e thua per Shqiponjen me dy Krena qe ka, elemente me Gjarperin...

Pra vet ne i kemi disa gjera prej asaj kohe te hershme t'cilat jan ende ne kombin ton, vendin tone dhe Zemrat Tona...

----------


## fegi

Thuhet se ato gra qe sjesin shtatzane,duhet mi lon rrobet ni vende kuka gjarbrin e ata mi kapercy,ma von jesin,kulti gjarprit te iliret.

----------


## andirago

Qe pra kjo osht kënaqësia e një historiani ose e një etnologu, por mbi të gjitha kënaqësia e një shqiptari.

Sepse në vend se të flasin artifaktet arkeologjike ilire, po flasin ilirët e gjallë, për zakonet që kanë mësu në traditën familjare.

Vazhdoni kushdo që keni përvoja dhe tradita të tilla, shkruani këtu.

----------


## Daja-GONI

" Gjarperi i shtepise i njef te gjithe anetaret e nje shtepie nje nga nje " - thoshte gjyshja ime .

" Edhe pula , e cila sulmon me deshire gjarprinjt , gjarprin e shtepise nuk e ngacmon , sepse e njef si mbrojtesin e vet . Per kete arsye , pamarrparasyshe se ku e shifni neper shtepi dhe oborr , nuk duhet ta ngacmoni , e jo se jo ta mbytni . Shtepia qe nuk ka gjarper mbrojtes shkon posht biro " . Keshtu na mesonte kur ishim te vegjel . Keto gjera ua tregoj edhe une femijeve te mi . Jo se besoj ne to , por se jan autoktone tonat .

----------


## derjansi

> Qe pra kjo osht kënaqësia e një historiani ose e një etnologu, por mbi të gjitha kënaqësia e një shqiptari.
> 
> Sepse në vend se të flasin artifaktet arkeologjike ilire, po flasin ilirët e gjallë, për zakonet që kanë mësu në traditën familjare.
> 
> Vazhdoni kushdo që keni përvoja dhe tradita të tilla, shkruani këtu.


he he babes tim ia kan gjet gjarpnin ne djep, e kur e kan pa kan fillu me bertit grat se medet na ka hanger gjarpni djalin vec gjyshi i babes u ka bertit e u ka than se gjarpni sen si ka bo vecse i ka ba roje. e sa jan fut njersit mrena ne dhom gjarpni kadal kadal ka shku e ka hy ne bir te vetdiku ne mure

----------

